# Need help choosing between craigslist tanks - stat!



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey all,

I've run across two sweeeet deals on craigslist and I only have room for one right now...so help me choose!

Here are the subjects:
Aquarium Stand, Tank & Canopy

AND

A hex tank for which the ad has apparently been removed.  The tank is 25" high and 18" across the diagonal. Not sure how to calculate the volume, but it looks to be a good size. Comes with a custom stand and he'll give it to me for $60.

For the first tank, I would likely want to go vert and would need a conversion kit. So factor in cost/time for that.

For the hex, it would need to be drilled for drainage (something I've never attempted before) and would likely need a custom top made.

I really only have room for one of these setups unfortunately...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I will always vote hex tank.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

id say the 40! but both give great advatages to terrestrial vs arboreal.

take both and set the other one up down the line when there is room!!!!

good luck =)


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Bigger is better, go for the 40.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes take the first.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys - I should have mentioned that this tank will be for Ranitomeya.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If the ad has been removed, generally that's because it already sold. Bigger is better anyway.
Doug


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Mike hands down get the 40!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> If the ad has been removed, generally that's because it already sold. Bigger is better anyway.
> Doug


I think he took it down when I contacted him about it last night. Said it had been up for a while at $95 and if I wanted it I could have it for $50.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Go with the 40 plus stand. Always good to get furniture thrown in with the deal.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

I say go for the HEX. They don't come up for sale very often and they are pricey to buy new. 40 breeders come up for sale all the time.
My .02 cents

Doug


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, it's official, even after months of not having darts I've still got the itch. 

I'm moving furniture around to make room for both setups. Picking up the hex today and the 40 tomorrow. Merry Xmas to me! 

Now the fun part - which frogs do I get for which setup?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Both! I like it! Why didn't I think of that?
Doug


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Sometimes the universe just throws you a curve...

I picked up the hex this morning and then my truck had to be towed (wouldn't start) this afternoon. Looks like I'll be missing out on the 40...D'oh!

The hex is super nice though...I'll take some pics tonight. It already has a top and the stand has a cupboard inside for easy and discreet mounting of a misting pump and/or fogger. Just need to figure out a hood and lighting as it will be in my bedroom - need it look pretty.

Time to start looking at people's hex builds and figure out what to do with this thing...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A good light for a hex is a power compact (compact fluorescent). A good source for retro fit kits is HelloLights.com
Doug


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

So the truck is going to be fine - just a minor repair...got lucky on that one.

Looking to get started with the hex this week...but I like to have the frogs chosen before I plan the tank. 

I'm planning on Ranitomeya for this tank. The main reasons being:


I like their small size.
I'd like to work with a frog with locale info. Many of the Ranitomeya from UE have this data. I would also like to work with CB pumilio, but it is more difficult to obtain frogs with locale info here in Canada.
Finding froglets in the tank is awesome.
 The hex is a good size, so it doesn't rule out any of the available Ranitomeya.

Some of the promising candidates are R. reticulata, R. fantastica 'Lowland' and R. imitator 'Nominal'.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to hear on the truck! Nothing like a thousand dollar repair to put a hold on frog plans!

Ranitomeya (thumbnails) have always been my favorites. Have you kept any thumbs before? I ask because I generally recommend something in the imitator group for a first thumbnail. This is because some thumbs can be so shy and the imis are a bolder thumbnail. For a first thumb it can be frustrating to spend all that time and money setting up a group of frogs that you only see a couple times a week.
Reticulata should definitely be reserved until more experience can be had.
Doug


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I had a trio of Yumbatos imis last year before I moved from Vancouver to Ontario. I had them in a 15 vert and I saw them all the freaking time. They are awesome frogs for sure.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Finally got around to measuring the tank this morning.

It's 25.5" tall x 20.5" across the diagonal. Each of the six sides is 9.5". That makes the volume about 25 gallons. Perfect size for a pair of frogs IMO. 

Turns out that it came with a glass top. It is separated into three sections - the front 1/3 is clear glass, the middle 1/3 is frosted glass and the back 1/3 is plastic with some holes cut for hoses/cords. I haven't put a light on it yet, so it's tough to tell if the frosted glass will pass enough light to be usable. My initial reaction is that it will be fine, but I need to plan for having to have a new top made.

As far as frogs go, I'm torn, as usual. I saw a great hex with a trio of recticulata that looked awesome - exact same size as this tank too. But then I think I might want to get into pums. And then I think group of imis. And then fants. And then tricolours. It's a crazy pinwheel of indecision over here.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would agree that your hex would be an decent size for any of those frogs...except the pumilio. The going trend on pumilio is towards larger and larger vivs and they will use every bit of that space. I am currently keeping my pair of Cayo Nancys in a 50 gallon viv and do traverse every inch of it. They are an active frog that deserves a bigger viv. Plus, if/when the breed, you need a tank big enough to support a large microfauna population for the froglets.
Doug


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Doug. I think I'm going to go with some Ranitomeya.

I have a big chart in my notebook with a bunch pros and cons for each frog I'm considering. Maybe I'll try to find a scanner or type it up in a post here - it might be helpful for others trying to decide on a frog.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

So I've been racking my brain trying to decide what to do for lighting/a hood on this hex tank. 

It will be going in my bedroom, so it's important to have the light restricted to the tank only...meaning I can't mount clip on lights to the top and call it a day. So that means I either need to A) buy a premade hood or B) use my limited carpentry skills to build something.

Anyone have any suggestions for an easy/cheap/good looking solution? If I can't figure something out, I may put it back on CL and see if the 40 vert is still available.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

One of these two bulbs 
28W / 32W 10,000K, 12 11/16" -Square Pin Base
or this
28W 6,700K Coralife 12 11/16" - Square Pin Base
I am currently running the first one. The TRU 10K bulb. It is whiter than most 10K bulbs and is very bright.

This ballast kit runs one bulb.
CF NANO Ballast Kit (28W, 32W, 36W, 55W) -Square Pin
or this one runs two bulbs.
2x28W ARO CF Ballast Kit - Square Pin

The brightest solution would be to buy two of the first ballasts as it pushes a little more wattage than the second ballast. You could also choose to mix and match bulbs if you use a two bulb set up. Personally though, I love the TRU brand 10Ks. With 2 bulbs, you could stagger the bulbs, one on left, one on right. Even if you go with only one bulb, it will be very bright. PCs are a great choice for hex tanks. I use T5s if I have two feet or more available.
Obviously, you will have to use your carpentry skills to put a simple box hood together.
Doug


----------

